# Sky and a phone line



## Kine (23 Sep 2009)

Can anyone tell me the reason sky need a phoen line in the box? I can't see any, am I missing something obvious?


----------



## frash (23 Sep 2009)

Initial setup & box office for single box installations

For multiroom they use the phone number as the way to know that both boxes are in the one house (& not just lent to the neighbour)


----------



## Guest128 (23 Sep 2009)

You used to be able to get sky without a landline, according to one poster on the following thread they changed this some months ago:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=107493&highlight=sky


----------



## JJ1982 (24 Sep 2009)

I got sky installed on 02 Sep this year and I have no land line. There was an extra connection fee of 27.50 to install without it.


----------



## Kine (24 Sep 2009)

It's just that I have never had it plugged into one of the boxes in my house....and have never had a problem with it!


----------



## bren1916 (24 Sep 2009)

They 'supposedly' contact the box through the phone line on a regular basis to ensure that the 2nd box is indeed in the house as suggested previously.They also want you to have a phone line in order to order movies,extra sports events etc etc to increase profits.
I have sky+ in the living room and the standard box in the bedroom with no landline, so it's not a pre-requisite.
These days they'd be nearly out of business as most people have dumped their landlines.


----------



## colm (25 Sep 2009)

Most people have dumped their landlines????
On what figures are you basing that statement???
SKY request the phone line connected to ensure the additional box is at the same  address.
How having a phone line connected maximises their profits makes no sense to me. a phone line is not needed to order movies etc..


----------



## MaryBe (25 Sep 2009)

bren1916 said:


> I have sky+ in the living room and the standard box in the bedroom


 
Did you need a 'sky connection' in the bedroom?  I have sky in the sitting room and a spare sky box and would like to connect in another room but don't know how.


----------



## colm (25 Sep 2009)

If you have the sencond box on subscription (ie so you have the same package as on your main box) then Sky will probobly want it connected to a phone line.
You can connect it stanalone without a care & get all the free to air stations


----------

